# Now that is what I call a Memorial Weekend Slam



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

Oh yeah. Chartreuse and morning glory shrimp Mullet flavor chicken chit


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

Chickendog went too


----------

